
The 18 things you must do when launching a new website - danshapiro
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/launching-a-new-website-18-steps
======
olalonde
For a more comprehensive list: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/72394/what-
should-a-devel...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/72394/what-should-a-
developer-know-before-building-a-public-web-site)

~~~
randfish
Good recommendation - I'm going to link to that from the post as a corollary
to the list from a technical/development perspective (vs. marketing/metrics
focus).

~~~
olalonde
Thanks for mentioning me in the post, was not necessary but appreciated
nonetheless.

------
carbocation
Please consider cropping the number out of the title:
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
ShardPhoenix
I think the relatively large number of things is part of the interest in this
case.

~~~
MrMatt
Relative to what? Would it be OK if it were 15 things or 10? What about 5?

These sort of headlines have _specific_ rules in the guidelines - I'm
surprised it hasn't been changed already.

------
rhizome
Next up: 24 mistakes people make when launching a website, then 41 things
people who have websites should do more often, then 58 mistakes people make
when maintaining websites, followed by the 4 things you should do when
canceling your webhosting account.

~~~
antigua
4 posts that shouldn't be on HN.

~~~
klochner
he clearly didn't read "8 things to do when creating a numbered list"

------
ari_
Rand, This list is banal. About the only thing I Can agree with is installing
some analytics software (preferably NOT Google Analytics) to monitor goals and
traffic sources. The only thing you need to do when launching a website, or
any business, is market your product off. Adding yourself to the various
webmaster tools, tracking brand keywords via Google Alerts is all a huge waste
of time and only makes sense (if it makes any sense at all!) once you actually
have traction - links to look at, brand mentions to follow etc.

Ari

~~~
patd
Could you explain why not Google Analytics and provide a few alternatives (and
why they are better) ?

~~~
ari_
Well I don't like the idea of giving all your data to Google to exploit. I
think the interface itself is nice and versatile but do you really want to
give your ecommerce data to Google? If you really love it I think Google now
licenses Urchin that you can host. Alternatives include, but not limited to:
GetClicky Omniture Pwiki which is open source and can be modified Mint Log
Files

------
MrJagil
Excuse me, but why does this have 320 points if everyone thinks it is garbage?

As a newbie entrepreneur, I am utterly confused as to whether these steps
really are helpful/necessary or not.

------
daveschappell
this is an awesome list -- we've been at this for almost 3 years, and while we
had most of them, I just realized that we never set up Bing Webmaster Console
-- given their continued rise in % (combined with Yahoo), it can't hurt.

other great recommendations as well -- we're also SEOMoz subscribers, so some
of this is also just a great reminder about tools we're probably
underutilizing

~~~
Andrew_Quentin
In all honesty, it is actually a rubbish list, but all to their own.

------
lkozma
Another tool I've found very useful, that I don't see on either lists is
<http://www.webpagetest.org/> More comprehensive than YSlow.

------
cubtastic71
Really some of these are things you do BEFORE you launch a web site. Do you
really test the performance after its live? Really?

~~~
damoncali
My latest project has been live with paying customers for months. I have never
thought about, let alone tested, performance.

------
muppetman
I'm surprised that "Have a business model" isn't there somewhere.

------
alnayyir
Flagged, title is garbage and doesn't adhere to HN guidelines as stated
elsewhere.

Keep this out of HN and leave it for your blogroll crap, and don't pretend you
didn't know any better either.

------
aarong
Sweet post... this should be a great blog to follow. Thanks for doing Rand!

------
daryn
Great checklist of things to remember!

